# Trident 15 vs Ultra 4.7



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

What is the big difference? They are both about the same length and made by Ocean Kayak but the Ultra 4.7 is like 700 bucks more expensive than the Trident.


----------



## kayak kevin (Jan 31, 2008)

there is a big difference in the hull design and the deck layout. the ultra hulls have more rocker to them. the tridents hull are built with more bow in the water, and with slightly more defined chimes. this gives the tridents better tracking and better stability. the ultras have more bow rocker and less chime. the ultra paddles smother in choppy water and is more maneuverable. so I use my trident for sighting and the ultra around the CBBT pilings. both are excellent with distance. I like the tridents deck set up more than the ultras


----------



## kayak kevin (Jan 31, 2008)

you can kinda see the rocker difference in these pics
trident 15
http://kayakkevin.com/images/708_t15_landed.jpg

ultra 4.7
https://scontent-b-iad.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/1374779_10201344320428846_1432473604_n.jpg


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks Kevin!


----------

